

What makes someone a great programmer? - zgardner

I&#x27;ve read a lot of article on the qualities of bad programmers, but never anything on the opposite. I&#x27;ve talked to a few people, but no one can give definitive, objective qualities or attributes that makes someone a 10x programmer.<p>The only thing I&#x27;ve come up with is a desire to constantly improve. It may manifest itself in different ways (e.g. side projects at home, reading), but always has the same goal.
======
zgardner
Everyone knows there's a programmer better than they are. They're easy to
spot, and everyone knows they're out there.

I'm curious what qualities make them better.

------
thekevan
What makes a piece of string long enough?

~~~
zgardner
When it comes to programming, I think the best programmers are never satisfied
with where they're at.

------
augbot
I would say one that can set and maintain expectations.

